# Has anyone ever stayed at Hiawatha Manor West at Lake Tansi?



## sally

Was there anything to do in this area?
How were the units?
thanks Sally


----------



## BigAl_50

*Hiawatha Manor West at Lake Tansi - Own There*

We own week 27 at Hiawatha Manor West at Lake Tansi and have stayed there three consecutive years.  The units are very spacious and where needing updated when we where last there in 2005.  If you like to golf; there are several courses in the area, the pool and club house are very nice.

What we liked about the area is the Cumberland County Playhouse; they host a variety of plays thrrough out the year and are very entertaining.  There are several antique shops in the area and on Sat and Sun a huge flea market is just out side of town.

There are many local places to eat and the people are very friendly.  There are a couple of state parks near by that we've packed a picnic lunch and traveled to.  This is a very "laid back" area and a great place to relax and enjoy the peace and quite.

Got specific questions; let me know.

Al


----------



## sally

*Al...*

Thanks for responding...We will be there in late july,are there any kids activities?
Perhaps.. river tubing,gem mining,or cave stuff?
The kids are 10 and 12 ,a two hour ride one way would be the limit,(for a day trip).Is the fishing any good?
thanks sally


----------



## BigAl_50

All my kids are grown and the grand kids aren't that old so I won't be much help.  I do know there is a cavern south of Knoxville (about an hour away) we went to one year.  You are within two hour drive of Knoxville, Nashville, Chattanoga and Piegeon Forge.

There are a couple of lakes at the resort; I would contact them to inquire about the fishing.  I do know they have boat rentals at the marina; but again I can't tell you the rates or anything.

Al


----------



## teachingmyown

Hi Sally,
Do a web search for info on Cumberland Caverns and on the Lost Sea to see if they might be of interest to you.  I especially think Cumberland Caverns is a good prospect.  It's a great cave with a couple of different tour options.

Also, consider Chattanooga.  I'm pretty sure it is within your preferred radius, and if it is then you'll be able to enjoy Lookout Mtn, the Incline Railway, the Tennessee Aquarium, look in on the Chattanooga Choo Choo, see Rock City and probably something else I'm forgetting.

As for rafting, look for info on the Hiwassee and Ocoee Rivers.  (Notice I did NOT put an "a" after the "i" in Hiwassee.  Don't search for the Hiawasee, which is in Georgia)  We rafted the Hiwassee last year and had a great trip.  It's roughly a 2-3 hour adventure.

Museum of Appalachia is another place I'd recommend.  It's been called the most authentic and complete replica of pioneer life in the Appalachains in the world.

Not far from Crossville is Fall Creek Falls State Park, the crown jewel in our state park system.  The waterfall is the highest east of the Rockies, I think. The park offers a large number of outdoor activities...swimming, boating, hiking, horseback riding, bicycling, fishing, etc.  It's a beautiful park, has a decent restaurant and is a great place to spend a day outdoors.

Not wanting to drive more than a couple of hours from Crossville will just barely keep you out of both Nashville and Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg so I haven't even touched on those areas, but of course they are both loaded with everything from Dollywood (Dolly Parton's theme park) to the Hermitage (the home of President Andrew Jackson)  

Have fun planning a great trip to my favorite   state!!  Let me know if I can help out with any more info.  
tmo


----------



## sally

*tmo....and Al..*

Thanks so much for all your help! 
You guys are GREAT!!!!!


----------

